# Any Information on Allen Motorized Bicycle, San Francisco, California? Circa 1908-1910



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 18, 2022)

I recently picked up this two stroke clamp-on engine.  It has been suggested that could possibly be an Allen from, San Francisco, California. Allen shows up in trade directories around 1908 to 1910 or 1911.  Does anyone have any information on this company; or know of a surviving example?  I would love to compare this to an existing bike.  I appreciate any help.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 18, 2022)

Point Lobos is nowhere near 11th avenue nowadays.  Do you have a street address?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 18, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Point Lobos is nowhere near 11th avenue nowadays.  Do you have a street address?



Nope, this is the only information I have.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 18, 2022)

Any Allen headbadges exist?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 19, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Point Lobos is nowhere near 11th avenue nowadays.  Do you have a street address?



I have just been informed they were there around 1908-1910 time period. 

@Blue Streak your investigative help is in dire need!  Many thanks.  Brant


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 20, 2022)

Here is the address:

“…and the Allen Motor Co., at 2200 Point Lobos Avenue, San Francisco, Cal”

Cycle and Automobile Trade Journal 
1909
Volume 13, pg. 280


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 20, 2022)

That stretch of Point Lobos Avenue is now Geary Boulevard, a bit of local history I did not know!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 21, 2022)

Motor Cycle, Motor Boat & Automobile Trade Directory
Volume 3
1911


----------

